# weddings



## laurajane28 (May 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I am trying to find out if it is possible for my partner and i (both British) to be married by a solicitor in Dubai - purely so we can live together? We do not want a church ceremony? has anyone heard of such legal action being taken??


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Solicitors can't marry people (in the UK or here) but the embassy might be able to arrange something. Suggest you speak to them.


----------



## laurajane28 (May 1, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Solicitors can't marry people (in the UK or here) but the embassy might be able to arrange something. Suggest you speak to them.


thank you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are no civil ceremonies in Dubai. You have to get married in a church and post the bans at the UK Embassy prior to the wedding.

Marriage in the UAE

If you really do not want a church wedding pop back home and get married at a registry office (or Gretna Green).


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

there used to be a guy called pastor dan who did something like that where you met him at the beach and he did a quick ceremony that was recognised here but apparently he has stopped now quite recently, not sure why :s


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Pasted dan married my friends three weeks ago up in the Atlantis


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey ode17366, did pastor Dan do the entire wedding ceremony at Atlantis or just blessing? I'm going through him to get married in December but don't have a location.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

He did the whole service there took about 15 mins. Bride and groom then taken off for photos before sit down dinner


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be heading to UAE to marry my finace as of october 13, 2011. We will be having a blessing ceremony middle of 2012.

But for now we have to get married for couple reasons:
1.) To legally be together in UAE
2.) To start the immigration paperwork to Canada

Will pastor Dan do a quick wedding ceremony?
Can I please get his contact info?

Thaank you for your time,
Take Care


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I will see if my friend still has his number


----------



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

ode17366 said:


> I will see if my friend still has his number


Thank you so much....I really appreciate it!
Take care...


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi tried to send you private message with his number as do not want to publish it to the world but you need to make a few more posts to activate messenger


----------



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

ok....Thank you!

I'll post a couple more replies and give you a PM.

Really appreciate it!


----------



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

Hate to double post....but this one would bring me to 5


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

ode17366 said:


> Hi tried to send you private message with his number as do not want to publish it to the world but you need to make a few more posts to activate messenger


Hi mate can you please send me the details for pastor dan many thanks


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi have sent you message with number. Good luck


----------



## manjit (Apr 19, 2012)

dmeinder said:


> i'll be heading to uae to marry my finace as of october 13, 2011. We will be having a blessing ceremony middle of 2012.
> 
> But for now we have to get married for couple reasons:
> 1.) to legally be together in uae
> ...


hi, can you please provide the details for pastor dan?
My fiance and i are having trouble finding someone to conduct our wedding blessing next year in dubai.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Afraid cannot send you a message with his number at the moment as you have not done enough posts to enable private messages


----------



## manjit (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh no, can you give me his name then and I can look him up. I have found 2 pastors with the name Daniel so far...might be one of them?
Thanks


----------



## Idak (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello  Can you send mé Pastor Dans number? I dont know if you Can send it here but then maybe to my facebook "Ida Kaasgaard" or email? That would be really great!  thanking up hand.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

manjit said:


> Oh no, can you give me his name then and I can look him up. I have found 2 pastors with the name Daniel so far...might be one of them?
> Thanks


Google *Emirates Baptist Church International*. Go under contact us and call the mobile number on there. Good luck.


----------



## manjit (Apr 19, 2012)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Google *Emirates Baptist Church International*. Go under contact us and call the mobile number on there. Good luck.


Thanks, Julie @ EBCI said Dan has left the country now and there is no one else at EBCI to do it. I shall keep searching :confused2:


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

manjit said:


> Thanks, Julie @ EBCI said Dan has left the country now and there is no one else at EBCI to do it. I shall keep searching :confused2:


Did they say he left for good or just on vacation? The other option you have is Reverend Canon Stephen Wright at Christ Church Jebel Ali. It is an Anglician Church and the wedding would have to take place at the chapel there. It is a nice location.

Google *Christ Church Jebel Ali*

If you PM me your email, I can send you some info and forms for that place. I was initially going do my wedding there but then changed to a different location.


----------



## manjit (Apr 19, 2012)

He has left for good.
We want to have a wedding blessing at the hotel, so we're most likely going to have the civil marriage here in the UK as there's alot involved to have it done in UAE. Rev Stephen Wright isn't available the weekend we want. So anyone that is legally able to perform a blessing at the hotel will do.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

manjit said:


> He has left for good.
> We want to have a wedding blessing at the hotel, so we're most likely going to have the civil marriage here in the UK as there's alot involved to have it done in UAE. Rev Stephen Wright isn't available the weekend we want. So anyone that is legally able to perform a blessing at the hotel will do.


The only other person I can give you info of is my church pastor, Pastor Jim Burgess. When I asked him towards the middle of last year, his name was not on the list of authorized people to conduct weddings/blessings in Dubai. He said that he was looking to get his name on the list as many people keep asking him. That may have changed now and he might be authorized. Doesn't hurt to ask.

Google *Fellowship of the Emirates*


----------



## manjit (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you so much. I will get in touch.


----------

